# Sheepshead help at Sikes



## RipLips SpitDips (Mar 2, 2015)

What kind of rigs should I use to fish for sheepshead at sikes? And what times/conditions will give me the best results :yes:


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

There is a lot of info on the forum for sheepshead just search the forum


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

bdyboarder86 said:


> There is a lot of info on the forum for sheepshead just search the forum


+1. There's a lot of info on here if you look. Use a carolina rig with a fiddler crab or shrimp on a small hook. Fish as close to the piling as possible.


----------



## RipLips SpitDips (Mar 2, 2015)

Ok will do, I am new to the form and still figuring out how to use it lol


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

at the top right of the page there is a search box. 
type in "sheephead*". don't forget the asterisk.
it will pull up all posts on "sheephead".
hope this helps.

jack


----------

